# Solved: SeaMonkey's "Composer" vs. "KompoZer"



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"tomdkat": Thanks for your previous helpfulness. Here is something I discovered and have handled by re-editing all my pages using "KompoZer."

I found that "KompoZer" sees more details of a file I have at an already existing website when I edit it for use at a new website than does "Composer." 

Therefore, I have decided to use "KompoZer, because I can eliminate things that are extraneous and perhaps even causing difficulties.

See the attachment. What I refer to are the yellow, small "things" in the upper left corner of the page. These also appear at the end of a page.

{redoak}


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You're looking at the "HTML Tags" view of the file and both Composer and KompoZer support that. Attached are screenshots.

KompoZer has a better CSS editor than Composer but I don't know how KompoZer differs from recent versions of Seamonkey's Composer outside of the CSS editor.

I also don't know what Composer in SeaMonkey 2.0 will be like.

Man, I just don't know much at all! 

Peace...


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

tom: Thanks for the info. I am presuming it is OK for me to remove these "tags." In fact, there is an occasional one that refuses to be "cut." Also, in addition to the tags, esp. at the top of a page, there are horizontal lined areas much like a "cell" that I also "cut." All of this "cutting" allows my text to shift higher on the screen. Getting rid of it at the bottom just seems sensible as a cleaning up of superfluous "things."

As best I can tell none of my "cutting" has affected the way my pages are displayed or accessed.

You sure know plenty, even if you feel somewhat unsure

{redoak}.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Before you start "nuking" tags, you should be sure you understand what the symbols means. For example the exclamation point represents a comment block, I believe. Unfortunately, I'm not able to find documentation that describes these icons but I didn't search very hard.

Click the yellow icon once and look at the status bar to see if you can determine what the icon represents. If it's something you think you can safely delete, you should be able to do so. If you can't delete it from the Normal or HTML Tags views, you can CAREFULLY delete it from the HTML source view.

Peace...


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"tom": On a weekend visit to seldom seen friends, now retired, I learned that the gal had been a html code writer. Here is what she has sent me re references for info re "tags":
Wikipedia has lots of info, but perhaps too much! The following is a bit easier to use and understand, I think. Good luck!

http://www.devx.com/projectcool/Article/19816

{redoak}


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I think you misunderstood. There isn't any documentation that I can find that describes the *icons* used by Composer or KompoZer to represent the various HTML tags coded in the file when viewing it in the "HTML Tags" view.

Peace...


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"tom": I have marked the Thread "solved," since the original reason for it is now long gone.

Of course, I may open a new Thread at some point or PM you directly.

{redoak}


----------

